# Volvo s80 T6 -99 First SQ Build



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Hello, this is my first thread here so I don't know the perfect format for this but I will try my best.

Some background for this project, a was pretty happy with being oblivious to nice sound, that was until a new guy started to work at the same place as me, one day we went to the store and he drove his car, turned on the volume and from that moment I knew that I needed some better sound.

Fast forward a few days, my new friend was talking about all the SQ competitions he used to go to, he won and even got sponsored, a few minutes later we both agreed that we should turn my car into a SQ car and try to compete under 2018.

So we went to work, found some few nice things to start with so I'll list everything that's in the car then add some pictures (everything will get updates from time to time since I'm writing this on my phone right now)

First we start with the car, a Volvo s80 T6, it's not a common car to build with but since I already had it we thought "why not" (the battery in the trunk was an added bonus)

And what we used for this build
2x JBL GTO 1214
Dual miniDSP 2x4
2x Copper anodized Soundstream STL 4.320
Copper anodized Soundstream STL 1.600d
2x Omnes Audio BB3.5
2x Gladen tweeters 
2x AX 130 C 
Homemade distblock 
Homemade cables 
A few fuses and other necessary "small" stuff




We started to look around for things that my friend has over (to save some money) we found some diamonds, 3 modded soundstream amps, the 3 only in the world and a big + they are copper anodized (you may recognize the old owner Grizz Archer) 



We drew up some plans for the amp stand + a few plans for the speaker setup 


And then we went to work!

We started to build the subwooferbox first, a ported box with double JBL GTO 1214

(My friend in the picture) 



(Starting to look promising)



The Port


(more pictures will be added from the build, my friend has them on his phone)

Adding some dampening!



Gotta give it a nice look!



Popping in the JBLs! 



Testfitting it





Had to make a new floor since the old one could not support the woofer 





Forgot to take a picture of the other part of the floor, will add one later!

Now the fun part!

Making a mount for my amps!

Planing



Starting to make mounting holes!





Testing the fitment! 


Adding up the mount! 



Testing it out 



Painting it to match the amps!





Starting to look like something!





(Now I won't show you how it looks in the car since that will come in a later picture  )

Making some RCA cables! 





Planning the Distblock!







Making the distblock (Yes, lack of pictures here)



And why not modify the old tweetercovers!





Also fixed the midbass covers on the door 



Both sides done! 



Hmm what now.... Maybe some rings for the midbass?



Oooh looks nice! 



Picture of the midbass



After some dampening the ring is in! 



Aaaand its a perfect fit! 



Now on to the tweeters!



Gluing them onto the door panel!



While we are back here why not make some connections so I can remove the panel without any hassle!



Hiding some wires while we are at it!





Now for some custom mounts!



adding some acoustic fabric and some poly to make it strong!



Testing the fitment 





adding some plaster 





(Part 1)


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Part 2.

Drilled a hole for the wires 



A few hours, some more plaster and sanding later!





Time for the paint!



Wiring up the whole thing!



What a mess! Well we won't see it anyway!



Before we put everything in the car we changed the battery (this is the old one) 



Now for the "finished" product!















A more detailed log will come, this will be updated with better pictures when my new phone and some new parts for the build comes! (Also my friend has a few more pictures that I did not take) 

If you want to know anything just ask! 

And as my friend said, I don't think this will be the end since I love the new sound in the car! (I can't ride in a normal car anymore if they play music since the sound sucks  )

Kind regards, Simon!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

Welcome to the forums! 

I’ve been a bit involved with the setup and it has great potential. Only with minor tuning applied it performs well with good staging and tonality. You got some solid equipment and with time and patience you could perform among the better cars in SQ community


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Welcome Krushy^!
Nice job, really cool rack. Interesting the tweeter below the mid.
And the woofer a little higher in door in these car, like in many more modern now, must add something. Maybe less lowend but I’d imagine more midrange being a little more on axis (not your case here in 3 way).
They are also perfect for a big box mod


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

Dang looks like your friend has any piece of equipment you need from wood working to welding and even electrical, I'd love to have access to a shop with all that equipment. Your system turned out awesome can't wait to see more pictures and the trophys you'll bring in the new year

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Bushwacker said:


> Dang looks like your friend has any piece of equipment you need from wood working to welding and even electrical, I'd love to have access to a shop with all that equipment. Your system turned out awesome can't wait to see more pictures and the trophys you'll bring in the new year
> 
> Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


Haha thank you! Yes it was the perfect place, my own garage only has stuff for tuning and fixing cars (I like to build fast cars) and hopefully I'll bring home some trophies  but more pictures will come when I get them mailed to me! 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## lashlee (Aug 16, 2007)

Great work on the amp rack! Keep up the good work.


----------



## AyOne (Sep 24, 2016)

Really cool build! I used to have a 99 S80 t6, one of my favorite cars ever. The trunks are HUGE!!!!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Here is a quick setup picture (a more nice looking + more advanced is on the way!"


----------



## LBaudio (Jan 9, 2009)

Nice work, amp rack turned out nice and different


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

LBaudio said:


> Nice work, amp rack turned out nice and different


Thanks, probably gonna remake it tho, I'm not happy with the welds (My worst weld ever, but someone at work changed the tube to the wrong gas so not totally my fault haha)


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Today I'll remove the door panel and make a template so I can cover some holes for more midbass, stay tuned for some updates soon! Hopefully my DC - isolator and damping material comes soon so we can "finish" this build!

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Here we go! 

ordered a new head unit, alpine cde-178bt 







Also I started with a custom box for my fuses, here are som teasers. I didn't have a block of aluminum so I had to weld one together and use a milling machine!













Time to destroy everything


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Making a more "refined" surface for my fusebox



It might come out fine with some elbow grease



Gotta make some room for wires and LEDs underneath the box, I am going to install 2 leds to each fuse, one that glows blue if the fuse is good and one that glows red if the fuse is bad (so I know wich one to swap)



Had some time to kill so I modified the factory radio harness to fit my new head unit.



Oooh soo nice, and with all them settings! I'll have to stay in the car for a week to test everything! 



Of course I had to finish the day with some Sabaton on my way home!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Made a new setup data sheet, the logo will change color from time to time but it will stay the same! (Yes, it's a viking symbol)


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Removed the parcel shelf to both dampen it, remove the old factory subs so I can get more out from the new sub, also dampened the solar plexus sheet that I have, almost every vibration is gone 





Also installed some LEDs in the back




We did some tricks with the settings while we were at it!

DSP settings

Sub [email protected] 70Hz LR24

Midb 
HP @ 80Hz LR12
LP @140Hz LR12

Midr
HP @ 160Hz LR12
LP @ 4400Hz LR12

Tw HP @ 3000Hz LR12

Acoustic crossover's

Sub LP @ 80Hz LR24

Midb 80/200 LR24

Midr 200/3000 LR24

Tw 3000 LR24




Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

With the additional tuning the system performs well enough to be labeled as a competition-grade build. Great center stability, zero rainbow-effect, well defined low-end with pretty good upfront bass, stage height/width is great and depth is good for this type of setup. Very neutral sounding system, easy to listen to, nothing stands out. The main improvements can probably be had with the midbass, there are still some vibrations from the door panels that can be heard with some content (as always with open air door setups) and we still haven't made the proper time domain measurements.

I like how the amp rack turned out, brings some uniqueness to the build. Will be interesting to see the score sheets after 2018's competitions


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Some old photos that showes some stuff a little better





The rack a little closer 




The old plan for the setup with the DSPs



And the color scheme (we have swapped some cables around now so we have only orange cables in the first and last amp and white cables in the middle amp


----------



## carlr (Feb 27, 2011)

Hanatsu said:


> Will be interesting to see the score sheets after 2018's competitions


Awesome - looking forward to seeing this one during the season. Which class are you going to enter this one into?


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

carlr said:


> Awesome - looking forward to seeing this one during the season. Which class are you going to enter this one into?


Thank you! I'll start in the lower classes since it's my first time competing, I want to get to know the ropes before I advance


Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Finally removed the door panels again, now it's time to fix some more midbass! Gotta make a cover for this old puppy 


This is the old foam that was covering the hole before, as you can see not even the dog likes it!



Gonna make a new one from a metal sheet, (2 new ones, gotta make one for the other side)

Also, there is a big chanse for some changes with the DSPs, I might get a C-DSP 6x8 instead of the ones I got now.


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Cover plates are done! Gonna put them in later today and see if they make a difference! 



Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Here we go! 

First I started with the dampening inside the door (I covered the whole inside instead)



And around the corners 

Then I dampened my cover plate!



Testfitting the plate



And covered it with some open cell 



Aaaaaand what a surprise! The doorpanel wont fit now since it goes inwards.... Well guess I'll build some boxes instead 


This is how I wanted it to look



But now the panel won't even fit over the handel correctly.....


But I can't be sad, I still have this old beauty to look at while I work, my old Amazon from 68! Been in the family since it rolled out from the factory! Only 62000 miles on it!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Started with the doors today 













Also my friend got his thumb out of his ass and started to finish the last doorside on his car, ladies and gentleman, the one, the only HANATSU! *Big crowd* *Screams* *WOOHOOO*


----------



## Jaloosk (Jan 13, 2010)

krushy^ said:


> The Port


Is the port not closed on the inside? Looks like there’s a gap between the back of the box and the inside of the port in this pic.


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

krushy^ said:


> Started with the doors today


Knew it, these door panels called for a box!
Quick question, you don't care about volume? Why don't you grab the half liter behind this speaker ring here? Or just cut the whole door panel 
Ohhh maybe you’re not building a box here... a waveguide?


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Jaloosk said:


> Is the port not closed on the inside? Looks like there’s a gap between the back of the box and the inside of the port in this pic.


The port wasn't fastened yet, so we could still slide it into place that's why it looks like that

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Elgrosso said:


> Knew it, these door panels called for a box!
> Quick question, you don't care about volume? Why don't you grab the half liter behind this speaker ring here? Or just cut the whole door panel
> Ohhh maybe you’re not building a box here... a waveguide?


Haha valid questions, its going to be boxes, but I don't really know why I didn't remove the ring, I think me and hanatsu both agreed that the space I have is enough for my speakers and that the ring is a perfect mountingplace for the box (so I can screw on the doorpanel a little better)

I didn't want to cut the door in the middle, its my first box and a lot of the factory mountingpoints for the panel sits at the bottom so I would lose the "pressure" and it would have been harder for me to form a stable backside for the box 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Time to pop this baby out! 

Wow that was easy, just one more layer to go!


I put down another layer on Hanatsus as well (his is the closest one) starting to look good, hope I can finish it before the season starts 



Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

krushy^ said:


> Haha valid questions, its going to be boxes, but I don't really know why I didn't remove the ring, I think me and hanatsu both agreed that the space I have is enough for my speakers and that the ring is a perfect mountingplace for the box (so I can screw on the doorpanel a little better)
> 
> I didn't want to cut the door in the middle, its my first box and a lot of the factory mountingpoints for the panel sits at the bottom so I would lose the "pressure" and it would have been harder for me to form a stable backside for the box
> 
> Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


Makes a lot of sense yes. And if needed you could still cut it later .
So what do you plan for the front part, a flat wood panel? You will not port it right?


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Elgrosso said:


> Makes a lot of sense yes. And if needed you could still cut it later .
> So what do you plan for the front part, a flat wood panel? You will not port it right?


The first plan was ported but that might come later instead, but who knows since it ain't done yet  but yes, a MDF plate for the front, some vinyl or I might even go with carbon fiber 

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

A small update on the doors 









Also fixed some lights in the car so it would match better



Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Small update, it's going great with the boxes! (box, I still have the other side left haha)





This side is soon done, I also fixes so I can have my harddrive in the car with the music instead of my phone/usbdrive, now I have over 1T with music in the car so I won't hear the same song for a while :laugh:


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

A*terabyte*drive*can hold*about 330,000 3MB photos or 250,000 MP3 files. (At 4 minutes per song, that's a million minutes of*music, or 16,666 hours, or 694 days, or almost two whole years of uninterrupted listening pleasure
Unless you live in your car I don't know if you'll ever hear a repeat! At least a couple decades!! Lol
Looks like is coming along nicely can't wait to see the finished results!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

You got me hooked with the milling of the fuse box!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Maybe not a "audio" update but I finally got my coils so the outside look is going great as well! Gotta make it look good when it rolls in  



Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Took a while for me to fix another update but here it is! (Just a small one tho)

Started to make the front for my boxes 



Thinking about some designs, maybe like this? 

Small peek from Hanatsus box  

That's all for this update, sorry for taking so long but stuff happens in life but I will get this train rolling again so we can finish it before the comps starts!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

And now it's time for something crazy, cut half of it and drop it down so I get some nice lines in it (this is absolutely not just because I forgot to check if I could open my glove compartment with the boxes installed  ) 



Gonna keep going tomorrow, hopefully I can install one box after tomorrow!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Hmm wounder what I'm gonna do today, maybe something back here?



Oh look, my dual DSP setup



Well, they worked perfectly but it´s time for a small change, why not switch them to a bigger one thats made for cars?



A little bit cleaner with fewer cables since I don't have to run some stuff for this one to work
 

Also installed the USB slot with easey access and a little bit cleaner instead of having 2 usb cables laying around in the back



Works like a charm!




(I totally didn't do this just so I can turn the controllknob on the remote for the 6x8 all the time like I did in my friends car)


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

First comp was today (Yeah, without a finished box for the door (or doors, none is finished)) even tho we decided to throw everything out and install new cables, a new DCP (and a APL) like 2 days ago and make some magic with time delay and other stuff at midnight (yesterday so the night before the comp). 

This is not much, but here is a setup picture (more picture of the "new" setup will come when I can make the time to take some good pictures, it would have been today but I've slept around 6 hours the past 2 days so I could compete even tho the car isn't even close to be finished for a comp)



Oh and also, I got first place


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

Congrats on your first of many wins, get some sleep and post some pictures!!! You know everybody wants to see pictures

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

We had a good time on the first competition for the year. Unfortunately I couldn't join with my own car this time. Your build sounded great for the bare minimum setup you could manage due to time constraint. For future reference, not a good idea for setup a DSP in the middle of the night the day before competition day 

The system will sound awesome when you completed the door enclosures and had time to setup the DSPs properly for sure.

Here's a pic from the event


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Here is a small update about some stuff, I will take a different route with the setup in the trunk, move the amps and stuff around and build some walls so I can clean it up a bit but here is some pictures whats going on right now.


Removed 3 cables that went from the head unit back to the amps and put a single coaxial RCA cable instead (you will understand why later, also I will change out the seat and some trims later on)









Installed the new C-dsp Remote (Will fix the chipped paint later)



Oh wait, hold on a cold minute! What is this new project? 



Oh look, something is hiding inside my glove compartment!




It's my new APL! (without the cover on, had to run the remote cable internally)



Installed the remote switch in the cigarette lighter slot!







And some tuning before the comp (this picture was taken when I tried to find out what speaker I put in what slot in the new DSP, we tuned the system at night the day before my first comp)





Better and more detailed pictures will come of the complete build later on, for now I will just keep making some small updates about what I change in the trunk and other small stuff


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Wow congrats, 1st with just a quick tune.
How do you like the APL?


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

I like it quite a lot, it's quick and easy to use (instead of measuring where you sit you measure the whole "front" of the car)

With it, it takes around 10 minutes to "tune" since it fixes the curve itself and then you just have to fine-tune some small stuff.

Also, it's nice that I can use coaxial so I only need 1 cable from the front to the back.


Elgrosso said:


> Wow congrats, 1st with just a quick tune.
> How do you like the APL?


Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Read the rules today, decided to just throw everything out and start fresh with the cables and everything (I'm gonna put STP Black Gold all over the floor, trunk, doors and some other materials on the roof) I'm gonna build it for the highest class just to be sure everything is nice and neat under here. (Also fixing so the RCA cables will run in the middle of the car so I don't have a power cable near them.)


And some few things will happen in the trunk, I'm gonna build a wall in front of the sub, put my amps on the wall, put another wall with holes for my amps in front of that so my amps will be flat with the second MDF plate. Gonna make some sides too so I can have my C-DSP on one side and APL on the other side both will have the top "flat" with the MDP to look more sleek.













Put the driver seat back in so I can drive home from the garage 


Here is a teaser picture from the trunk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Time for some cable management! I've relocated half the cables, put the RCA cables in the middle of the car instead. I'm in the process of relocating the APL to the back so I will have to extend the remote for the APL. 

For now I've cleaned up the speaker cables, named them all in 5-6 different places (for the rules and also easier to find the right cable if something goes wrong like it did last time, the cable for the mid bass on the right side went bad so I had to put a new one in, that's one of the reasons I'm marking the cables and cleaning it up)

I've also relocated the fuses, started to prepare for relocating of the DSP, APL and my amps. Tomorrow I will order some STP Black Gold so I can put it in while I have everything out (tho I'm gonna have to drive around with only the driver seat and no music for a few days, the car is loud as hell now but with a 3" exhaust from the cat and twin turbo it should be loud  )


Anyway, here are some pictures since you all like them so much!





























































Now they can't complain about bad cable management when I'm in a comp


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Ordered 2 Bulk packs of STP Black Gold today, hopefully I'll have them in 2 days, also I have a few surprise project coming for the car, starting with them tomorrow so stay tuned for a sneak peak.

I'm also starting on the documentation (I'll make a A5 book with pictures) Here is a sneak peak of the setup picture I'll likely use in the book (might swap the background colour depending how it looks on printed paper)


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

And here is the preview of my secret project







The edges will be cleaned up more, this was just a test and the coolant ran out half way through (that's why the edges melted a little) but that will be fixed tomorrow. I love that I can do this at work, it's all about the details!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Nice!


Thank you, I'll make one for the DSP, also making 2 small ones that will say "DSP" and one more with "apl" with slot in each one of them for usb interface 

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Here is the cleaned up version 

Also the logo on its own 



Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## chefhow (Apr 29, 2007)

Awesome work


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

chefhow said:


> Awesome work


Thank you, more will come tomorrow/Friday, I have a few small projects that will be released here soon so stay tuned!

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Well today was the day, I've finally started with the sound dampening of the car! 







Almost finished the floor, only the space under the driver seat is left so I'll finish that tomorrow and maybe remove the inner roof to start on that area as well.


And here, you will finally se a picture of me (or my back) luckily I'm flexible enough to fit in the spare wheel compartment, it helps when you are sound dampening the car hahah


----------



## RogerH (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Krushy! It was nice to see you and Hanatsu at the last emma-comp!

Your car sounded like it had a it of potential! Will be interesting to hear it when you have all speakers mounted etc...! The APL seems like a really useful device.

Awesome job with the damping! With the weather we have right now, I bet the material gets real soft and sticky, if you leave it outside prior to installing it in the car! No heat gun required  

Nice to see that you are building with competition-rules in mind. I wish I had been more consistent with cable markings in my car... After a few years with the same install, it's easy to forget what cable go where!

Are you guys going to the next emma-comp july 7'th? I haven't signed up yet, but am planning to!

Roger. (With the black Volvo c30.)


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

RogerH said:


> Hi Krushy! It was nice to see you and Hanatsu at the last emma-comp!
> 
> Your car sounded like it had a it of potential! Will be interesting to hear it when you have all speakers mounted etc...! The APL seems like a really useful device.
> 
> ...




Thank you for the kind words, yes we are planning to go there even if I/we don't finish the cars, just to get the scoresheet from the audio portion. 

Yeah the material is easy to use now when it's hot outside but when I used it in the winter I never used a heat gun (never thought about it) but it's almost to hot to work. I would like to finish with the dampening today but since someone parked a structure right in front of my garage (it's colder inside my garage than outside) I didn't feel like it. 

Even tho it's hot outside I will probably remove my inner roof liner tomorrow or sometime this week.

I understand that you feel that it's kinda hard to remember where all the cables go, that's one of the reasons why I marked them on 6-7 places each (also so the judges can't complain).

I look forward to hear your car on the next comp, I missed it last comp since it was too hot for me to sit in a car. But your car was looking awesome, I love the old school style in your build!


----------



## RogerH (Sep 8, 2007)

Yeah, it's great to get a score, and have different people listen to the car in order to improve. I recently got the official judging cd. It's a good tool to get to the next level!

I was sitting in my car until 00:30 AM last night. Just listening and made small adjustments. Not perfect by far, but it's improving! I wonder what the neighbors think... 

During the install judging they asked about what the small accessories fuses was for. I had totally forgot, but assured them that it was for something! Dsp, iPad charging and something else... hmm. 

Even though it's not required in my class, I will try to make a drawing before next judging! 

I see in your profile that you are only 23. Fun fact, the two Soundstream amps in my car are just as old!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Nothing can ever be perfect, but yeah about the judges, since I have access to a CNC machine I'll make some small project for that, I'm probably going to make a small aluminium piece with all the information about what's in the car. 

Also both me and Hanatsu are making small A5 "books" with installment pictures and small details for the judges and everyone ells to look in, that's just a tip, you can find them on ebay for around 75 sek

Haha that's kinda a fun fact, at least some good things more than me came out of the 90s


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

RogerH said:


> I was sitting in my car until 00:30 AM last night. Just listening and made small adjustments. Not perfect by far, but it's improving! I wonder what the neighbors think...


Haha, I feel familiar with this...

(btw, DIYMAs threads are screwed up. Posts are still missing...)


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Hanatsu said:


> Haha, I feel familiar with this...
> 
> (btw, DIYMAs threads are screwed up. Posts are still missing...)


Yeah, missing like 90% of my build thread


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Made a new amp rack 





I'm going to mount them in the spare wheel compartment with plexiglass above it

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice rack!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Well, changed my mind,, the new rack won't even be installed. Working on a new new rack thats gonna be made out of aluminium, have a secret project that should be one of a kind and pretty awesome when it's done so stay tuned!









Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

I really have enjoyed reading your posts Krushy. This is a well thought out design. I wish I could hear it, but, living in the US, that most likely won't be possible.


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

SQ Audi said:


> I really have enjoyed reading your posts Krushy. This is a well thought out design. I wish I could hear it, but, living in the US, that most likely won't be possible.


Thank you for the kind words, the design will change a bit in the near future but for now I'll only focus on the cosmetics since "great" ideas keeps popping up in my head. Well, if you ever come to Sweden just hit me up and we might be able to arrange something (who knows, I might be able to make Hanatsu come with us)


----------



## SQ Audi (Dec 21, 2010)

krushy^ said:


> Thank you for the kind words, the design will change a bit in the near future but for now I'll only focus on the cosmetics since "great" ideas keeps popping up in my head. Well, if you ever come to Sweden just hit me up and we might be able to arrange something (who knows, I might be able to make Hanatsu come with us)


Well you never know. I will be traveling quite a bit, including Italy in a few months. So while I am there, may see if we can take a detour and come out to listen to the cars. I may want to set up a distributor in Sweden for my speakers. I will talk to my business partner and see if we can do that. Besides, I would love for you guys to hear my speakers.


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

SQ Audi said:


> Well you never know. I will be traveling quite a bit, including Italy in a few months. So while I am there, may see if we can take a detour and come out to listen to the cars. I may want to set up a distributor in Sweden for my speakers. I will talk to my business partner and see if we can do that. Besides, I would love for you guys to hear my speakers.


That would be nice, I would love to hear the speakers, who knows if I like them I might switch my speakers for them 

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## RogerH (Sep 8, 2007)

Wow that is a lot of aluminium! Your amps need extra heat sinks?!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

RogerH said:


> Wow that is a lot of aluminium! Your amps need extra heat sinks?!


Nah, they are for the base plate on my new rack, it's just a big plus that they can help with the cooling


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Almost the first time using Fusion so it might not be the best but it will show what I'm planing.

What I'm working on is something like this, it will have a backside just like the one on the front, my amps will stand on the 3 aluminium blocks on top, the point with the sides are so I can run my cables from the amps, down right through the sides (each cable will get its own hole) so the cables can be hidden underneath with the DSP and the APL. This will be placed so you can see the amps through plexi in the floor, I'll make some spacers from the aluminium plates to the plexi so the plexi will be flat against the floor. 

What I' planning to do is build a little "slide" that will raise my amp rack up so my amps will be flat with the floor and the plexi will be "floating" in the air with a push of a button. This will make for a great show and give me some extra points for custom work


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Moooore!!! you can never have enough aluminium  here are all the aluminium parts of the rack, the 2 long plates will be sides and used for cable management/hiding stuff like apl and dsp behind them








Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Progress, got a lot done today! Finished the floor today, also removed the inner headlining and put some STP there too. To top it off, I re-branded all the cables with some new cable markers made from plastic! 

It was pretty hard to remove the headlining, no guides online for my car, it's a sedan so it's pretty tight when you try to get it out but enough talking, here are the pictures!







































Tomorrow I'll start on the new rack! Stay tuned for some progress pictures!


----------



## Hanatsu (Nov 9, 2010)

What car audio does to you...


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Hanatsu said:


> What car audio does to you...


7 Months ago "Hey can you just recone my home speakers" Well, that took a quick turn


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

TURBOBRICKS LOVES THIS! 

https://forums.turbobricks.com/showthread.php?t=342656

I am going to make a video on this if you have not.


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

So here comes som teasers! It's not done yet but I cut the pieces for the rack frame and welded it together, here are some pictures and a little video surprise!

















Gotta weld with some music and show your fun side sometimes 






(Since the embedded youtube link won't work, here is a link directly to it https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hWSosCc8IHo&feature=


The cables, dsp and APL will be placed behind the front panel to hide them and clean the build up a bit


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

You ain't playin'!


----------



## imickey503 (Dec 16, 2015)

I LOVE this thread. I subed to your channel Love to see Videos about this. THANK YOU Krushy!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

BP1Fanatic said:


> You ain't playin'!


I will be playin when it's done 

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Did some more work with the rack today, milled it so there won't be any gaps 



No more gaps! 






Turned the brackets on the DSP upside down so it could be mounted like this 





Probably gonna make some brackets for the apl so it can be mounted like the DSP, will see tomorrow!


Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Made some brackets today, was a bit scary to drill in the apl case but it will be worth it!



Naked apl 

Measuring





After some cutting and bending!



It's a small update but it's coming together! 

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Really cool!
Will you add some isolation, some kind of rubber to filter vibrations?


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Elgrosso said:


> Really cool!
> Will you add some isolation, some kind of rubber to filter vibrations?


Yeah, some o-rings or something like that will be added to everything that will mount to the rack. 

Also planning on building in a ground and positive distblock, will look more into it tomorrow!

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Sorry for slow updates, next one will come on Monday due to me being busy with building on my other beauty/project 



Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Bushwacker (Dec 23, 2017)

Dang I can't blame you, it looks sweet!!!!

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice! Purple is my favorite color.


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Well, the build is on a little standstill until Thursday, I'm working on a new air intake for my bike that I'm going to finish up tomorrow. Even though it's not a audio related thing you might be interested in seeing it so here is a sneak peek


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Dude, you got maaaddd welding skillz!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

BP1Fanatic said:


> Dude, you got maaaddd welding skillz!


Thank you, here is the finished product, I can't wait to put it on the bike though  



Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

I have the same pyrex cupped torch...
Do you have enough postflow? Sometimes a box helps to also keep the weld from getting contaminated... As well as the beaver tail post flow jobs.
(I am no fan of the lobster-back pipes... and generally prefer a mandrel bend)

Another option is to anodize it. I made one with a virac and a bank of capacitors after a bridge rectifier... as well as gloves!
The electric blue colour looks good. But the purple looks nice too. It is easy with voltage to hit he exact colour.

Now onto the question... What is the purpose of the APL *AND* the MiniDSP... i.e. What is the miniDSP's role here? (Sub?)... etc


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

The pipe was welded at work without pyrex cups, it could have been done easier but hey, you use what you havr (also I love pie cuts) 


Well, the apl is more advanced EQ (powerfull), the DSP is needed since the apl doesn't have filters. The apl is for a 2 channel system and I have 7 so yeah, hopefully that answers your question

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## Holmz (Jul 12, 2017)

krushy^ said:


> ...
> Well, the apl is more advanced EQ (powerfull), the DSP is needed since the apl doesn't have filters. The apl is for a 2 channel system and I have 7 so yeah, hopefully that answers your question


So what specifically are you doing within the APL?

Then you just use the MiniDSP to get the channel separated out in the active bandpass sense?


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Holmz said:


> So what specifically are you doing within the APL?
> 
> Then you just use the MiniDSP to get the channel separated out in the active bandpass sense?


The APL1 is an input EQ. It got 4096 FIR taps per channel which is far more powerful than the C-DSPs built in EQ. It has the ability to solve minimum phase errors in the response among other things. The MiniDSP is required for the crossovers and mixer.

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Finally time for an update! 

Decided to move the tweeters to the mids, instead of making a whole new mount by hand I borrowed Hanatsu's 3D printer and printed one out!













270000 linea of code and 3 hours later the first one is done! 

Looks a lot better than what I could have done in the same amout of time at home 

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## metanium (Feb 2, 2007)

^Ok, now you’re just showing off! ?


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Perhaps  while I was in the mood I put new footpegs on my motorcycle instead of plates 









Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Those mounts came out nice!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Sorry for slow updates, here is a new one!

Made a frame for the C-DSP remote controller to make it fit in more (got some scratches on the panel when I cut the hole for the controller)

Stole Hanatsus 3D printer again, sorry not sorry :surprised:
















Looks better now when you can't see the scratches, will probably paint it but gonna make it a little bit smoother!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Pretty cool


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

What's in the makings is a new distribution block in copper, going to use the cnc for it so here is a preview what it will look like with fusion 360.



Also some pictures of the material, I already milled the sides just to see how the material will handel itself in the machine (some copper wants to just clump up) and make it straight. 






Some small changes will be done in fusion just to get it to look right


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Finished the new ground dist-block

Used our CNC machine for it all, just to get the nice finish 

what the machine will do is, drill the holes for my m5 and m6 screws that will hold the ferrules down, make the holes for the ferrules for the ground cables and also make a nice finish for the copper block.

Needed a few tools for it though 



doesn't look like much yet but it will be!



First side milled to get a nice finish 











Comparing it to the old one 






Sorry for the greasy spots, it's my fingerprints combined with the cnc coolant


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Dayum!


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Got some good and bad news! Good news, got a new job 2 weeks ago. 

But now for the bad news, I'm going to work away for 2-4 years now (driving from home on Sundays, coming home again Thursday nights. I have a company car so I won't have time to work on this for a while, probably gonna sell the car and buy another one in a year or so (since I can use my work car all the time and having this car just sitting in a corner instead of being enjoyed is a crime) 

Some more good news, probably gonna buy a older Mustang (60-70) or a older Skyline instead and ofc I will build SQ stuff in that and compete (it's a rarer car to compete with hehe, and I will be able to put better stuff in the car)


So thanks for this time on the forum, probably gonna pop in from time to time and say hi, and I will be back!


Regards, Simon.


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Well seems like I might be back with the car now! Got my hands on a 64 1/2 Mustang

This is going to be exciting


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

NICE car!!!!!


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sweet, now stop teasing us and share more photos and details.


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Coppertone said:


> Sweet, now stop teasing us and share more photos and details.


haha soon, I've ordered some parts from the US, waiting for them first (some small parts, just to get the car to be even more perfect before I start the audio build with Hanatsu) 

I work away and sleep in another place from Sundays to Thursday so I only have time to build and fix 2 days a week. But pictures will come don't you worry!


----------



## Elgrosso (Jun 15, 2013)

Cool car!!

(Han' picked the color? )


----------



## krushy^ (Dec 29, 2017)

Elgrosso said:


> Cool car!!
> 
> 
> 
> (Han' picked the color? )


Hahaha thanks! this was the only 64 1/2 available and it's originally red but I like this colour better, it's actually imported from the US a few years back and it was painted when they brought it over

Sent from my Phone using Tapatalk


----------

